# Portuguese NHR Tax for UK Citizen



## jackgb (Mar 2, 2021)

Would love some tax feedback from anyone in the know!

I'm a UK citizen and got Portuguese NHR residency in early December 2020. I had to return home straight after I got the NHR due to a close loss in my family and have been in the UK more recently due to lockdown.

In the current UK tax year ending early April 2021 I will have been in the UK for more than 9 months so I'm guessing I'm still liable to UK tax payments? I'm considering selling a business in the UK, this would normally qualify for UK entrepreneurs relief capital gains tax of 10% but will I instead be liable to Portuguese capital gains tax? Would this be 28%?

If I were to cancel Portuguese NHR & residency how long would this likely take and for how long after this would I be liable to pay tax in Portugal?

Things have changed fast over the last few months and I may be in a pickle!


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

You immigration residency has nothing to do with your PT tax liability. If you dont require immigration residency you need to cancel it with issuing Camara and return certificate. It takes effect immediately.
As for tax, you need to update your tax address with Financas to your UK address. Can be done in person or by rep, but need UK address proof, i.e. bills. You dont cancel NHR, you simply dont benefit from it and it lapse in 10y.


----------

